# Successful baits



## On the Fly

I'm surprised this forum has had so little activity. I just wanted to share some success. First, I have been using almond extract in my dough balls instead of vanilla. It works very well. Second, Uncle Josh's dough ball, which is sold everywhere, works good too. I sometimes soak corn kernals in vanilla or almond as well. I'm still catching carp; I'm curious how long the season will last for me. The lakes at Mill Creek Park in Youngstown have be closed due to excessive bacteria and I've had to fish other spots. Has anyone else been catching any ?


----------



## percidaeben

Dad and I are going to get into carp fishing. He has gotten older and does not do the rock traverse well anymore. Going to hit Olentangy at a spot here in Whetstone park. He's going to make his dough balls and i'll get his recipe and post it here. I'm also going to throw one pole with canned corn,other with the Wheaties ball. If we have time,might roll over to crawdad catching spot on Scioto. Catch a batch and do some looking about. Carp love them some Crawdads,Haha.


----------

